# Which Filter ?



## Antipofish (7 Dec 2011)

It's been asked a thousand times I bet, but hey, opinions change, filters change, and I think its worth asking anew   

I have a 175L tank with dimensions 80cmL x 45cmW x 55cmH.  If you want to check out my Aquarium Journal, its in the journals section and I hope to add it to my signature when I work out (or some kind person tells me) how.

It came with the proprietary Aqua One Aquis Advance 750 external.  But I would prefer something better.  Having said that I don't know for sure that this one is not good.  I haven't tried it.  

So I'm asking for opinions.  The filters I have looked at so far include the following;

SERA Biofil 250
JBL Cristalprofi E900
Tetratec EX1200

Others in the mix I guess would be appropriately rated Eheim Pros, Rena Filstar and TMC box.

Some are wider with fewer trays, some are taller with more trays.  Some err towards greater volumes of ceramic media, others towards the multilayer hotchpotch of ceramic, various sponges and filter wool.

Its all a bit confusing really.  

SO, what is good, what is not ?

Predominantly I want reasonable flow (am happy to improve with a Koralia if needed, and I suspect it will be) but above it *it must be quiet* as its going in the bedroom.

Some people I have already spoken to seem to like Tetratec but every LFS I have been to in my area all slate them.  I like the theory of the German brands... you know, good engineering and build thats associated with German stuff.  But I have looked at so many now that I really don't know what way to turn.  I am sure that varying opinions on here might confuse me even more, so please let me know your thoughts WITH reasons for your opinions.  I.E. Good/bad experience etc...

Thanks in advance


----------



## hinch (7 Dec 2011)

if you want something cheap and cheerful though check out the all ponds solutions 2000 series externals they're cheap but pretty good quality, completely silent and aps are good with spares etc.

If you're willing to spend some money look at perhaps fluval 305 would do you nicely or a g6 if you're really feeling flush.

the tetratec one you listed above i'd say is the better of the ones you've listed but everyone has their favourites


----------



## ZliBrka (7 Dec 2011)

My choice would be JBL e900 (or even e1500). 
I have JBL e701 on my 54l aquarium in my (our) bedroom and filter is deadly silent.


----------



## Alastair (7 Dec 2011)

Lfs will slate the tetra tec as they'll more than likely stock eheims and fluvals and want you to buy from them, and they've prob never even had one. I previously had two ex1200 and fit the price they are fantastic filters and come with all media etc and their customer service is second to non. 
The fx5 is another great filter too and I run one of these along side my other filter. They can be picked up relatively cheap second hand. 
As hinch said too, the aps filters have good write ups too. It's down to what you want to spend too I guess. I also have just got one of the eheim pro 3e models too which again is good. Hefty price tag though and there's the extra cost of media. While the quality is good on the eheims, I genuinely can't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Alastair (7 Dec 2011)

Ps heres a good link to a thread showing what tank and filter/s people have 
viewtopic.php?f=38&t=15654&hilit=Tank+vs+filter


----------



## Antipofish (7 Dec 2011)

hinch said:
			
		

> if you want something cheap and cheerful though check out the all ponds solutions 2000 series externals they're cheap but pretty good quality, completely silent and aps are good with spares etc.
> 
> If you're willing to spend some money look at perhaps fluval 305 would do you nicely or a g6 if you're really feeling flush.
> 
> the tetratec one you listed above i'd say is the better of the ones you've listed but everyone has their favourites



Hi Hinch, thanks for the reply.  Why do you say the Tetratec is the best of what I have listed ?  Im keen to know reasons for and against, cheers.


----------



## Antipofish (7 Dec 2011)

ZliBrka said:
			
		

> My choice would be JBL e900 (or even e1500).
> I have JBL e701 on my 54l aquarium in my (our) bedroom and filter is deadly silent.



Deadly silent is good   Did you stick with the standard media arrangement ?


----------



## Antipofish (7 Dec 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Ps heres a good link to a thread showing what tank and filter/s people have
> viewtopic.php?f=38&t=15654&hilit=Tank+vs+filter



Thanks Alastair, I will read that thread when I get in later.

Do you think the FX5 would be quiet enough for being in a small 3m x 3m bedroom though ? Its a hefty piece of kit after all.


----------



## Alastair (7 Dec 2011)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should be yes, I don't notice any noise from it really and I used to have two of them say outside of my cabinet. They aren't totally silent though like the tetra tec or eheims m. Depends what surface there on. I have a thin carpet cutting under mine and hear just a little hum. 
I don't know about the other filters you mentioned but the ex1200 is completely silent after a day or two once the air is purged out


----------



## ZliBrka (7 Dec 2011)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> ZliBrka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, because in my filter there was also 1 basket of JBL MicroMec.

http://www.jbl.de/en/aquatics-freshwate ... fi-e701-gl


----------



## hinch (7 Dec 2011)

i suggested the tetratec one becuase I know how quiet they are and they're cheaper than the jbl and eheim ones for pretty much the same performance. tetra customer services are also really really good should you ever need parts


----------



## ZliBrka (7 Dec 2011)

In my country Tetra EX1200 is only 18 euros cheaper than JBL e1500. JBL e900 is even cheaper than Tetra about 40 euros.
Also I like their 4 years warranty.


----------



## pepedopolous (8 Dec 2011)

I can vouch for JBL. I have their CristalProfi e701GL for a 60 litre aquarium. I wouldn't say that it's _deadly_ silent, but it's fine for my lounge. I think noise can depend a lot on the cabinet and in mine, it's a struggle to fit everything inside (inline heater, atomiser, CO2 system) and to make sure they don't touch and pass on vibrations. There is a hum, but I don't notice it unless it's the dead of night or I have the cabinet open and I'm poking around inside it.

So, as already mentioned, they're quiet, good value for money, economical and come with everything you need.


----------



## Antipofish (8 Dec 2011)

Thanks for all your comments


----------

